# محل مميز للايجار 80 متر بشارع عباس العقاد مدينه نصر



## محمدعراقي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 120111 
محل مميزللايجار مساحته 80 متر بعباس العقاد...... 
	المحل مجهز وبه دوره مياه 
	المطلوب 6 الاف ( شهريا )
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

